

FTC Charges Myspace With Breaking Law in Sharing Users’ Personal Information  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/09/technology/myspace-agrees-to-privacy-controls.html?ref=todayspaper&nl=business&emc=edit_dlbkam_20120509

======
maybird

      Without admitting or denying the F.T.C.’s charge, Myspace
      agreed to a tentative consent order announced Tuesday
      that requires it to obey its stated privacy policies, to
      establish comprehensive privacy controls and procedures
      and to submit to audits of its actions every other year
      for 20 years.
    

I'd be shocked if Myspace was still around 20 years from now.

~~~
leephillips
I was shocked to find out that they're still around now.

